# Shots Fired One person Hit



## scubabear6 (Mar 16, 2009)

in the head by his own brass. Went to the firing range to practise this weekend and took along my camera.


----------



## polymoog (Mar 17, 2009)

Cool sequence


----------



## jrtcbmw (Mar 22, 2009)

Agreed... Nice sequence.

On the not of shotting and getting hit in the head. i cant tell you how many times that has happened to me or hot a nice hot shell go down my shirt, get stuck in my shoe, hit me square in the face, or between the eyes. Ive actually had enough range to hit my brother sitting 2 tables down from me the one time. 

Jason


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the first one showing the escaping gas and the start of the blowback on the slide....:thumbup:

I have a 9mm that used to throw brass like that, hitting me in the forehead occasionally....talk about annoying.  I had to have the ejector modified.


----------



## scubabear6 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thats a Glock for ya that thing ejects shells all over the place.


----------



## soods (Mar 23, 2009)

at least it didn't fall down his shirt.
but that could have been a nice on that cold looking day...


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 23, 2009)

always gotta wear a hat with a brim...no one wants one of those dropping into the safety glasses. ow.
i have a g19 and it throws em like that too.


----------



## stsinner (Mar 23, 2009)

As Bisquick said-that's why you should always wear a hat when firing or close fitting glasses..  I've had hot brass lodge between my glasses and my cheek..  Not a good time..

What kind of camera took that sequence that fast?  That's pretty awesome!  Forget it-I checked your EXIF..  Wow, that Olympus has a fast burst rate!


----------



## samal (Mar 23, 2009)

nice shot

long time ago when I was in the military, spent casing from my Galil rifle cut the skin off the tip of the nose of the guy next to me in the firing line 

that was pretty scary - I shoot, he screams, drops his rifle and grabs his face...

I went to the range yesterday as well but I took my brand new to me gun instead of the camera.


----------



## woojiebear (Mar 26, 2009)

neat sequence
love how you can the shell in the second one
yay gunzz!


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 26, 2009)

samal said:


> long time ago when I was in the military, spent casing from my Galil rifle cut the skin off the tip of the nose of the guy next to me in the firing line
> 
> that was pretty scary - I shoot, he screams, drops his rifle and grabs his face...


 
I'm sure he didn't think it was funny....but it is.  I wish I could count the number of times I have been hit with someone elses brass at a competition, or got my neighbors brass down my back just as I was ready to squeeze off my shot.....:waiting:


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 26, 2009)

Neat series.  I like the first one best too.



I used to have a mini-14 - that thing threw the brass a good 25 yards.
One day out on the range, I had a guy (6 or 7 lanes down - the only other person there) come over and tell me he couldn't get a shot because my brass kept hitting him...  We traded lanes, problem solved.  My P-38 likes to throw the brass straight up, sometimes landing on top of my head.


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 26, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I used to have a mini-14 - that thing threw the brass a good 25 yards.


 
Mine did the same thing, and it tore up the necks real wicked...so bad that I couldn't reload them at all. Sold it and bought an AR-15. Now I can lay a 10'x10' blanket off to my right & back, and 95% of my brass fall within that spot. Tried a brass catcher....hated it.


----------



## samal (Mar 26, 2009)

since we are already far from original topic and there are some shooters here, question, where can I get ammo novadays - all usual internet sites are out of stock on 9mm, I would buy 2-3000 rounds - just paper punchers, 115 Gr FMJ or cheap but reliable reloaded ammo.  Can someone give any ideas?


----------



## Phranquey (Mar 26, 2009)

samal said:


> since we are already far from original topic and there are some shooters here, question, where can I get ammo novadays - all usual internet sites are out of stock on 9mm, I would buy 2-3000 rounds - just paper punchers, 115 Gr FMJ or cheap but reliable reloaded ammo. Can someone give any ideas?


 
Couldn't help you there. Factory is too expensive, and you have a lot of trust buying someone else's reloads. I trust mine implicitly, but I wouldn't expect anyone else to.  You never know what you are getting if they are trying to make a few extra $$ on shortcuts....out of date primers, old powder they need to get rid of, etc.


----------



## samal (Mar 26, 2009)

Phranquey said:


> Couldn't help you there.  Factory is too expensive, and you have a lot of trust buying someone else's reloads.  I trust mine implicitly, but I wouldn't expect anyone else to....You never know what you are getting if they are trying to make a few extra $$ on shortcuts.



agree about reloads - thats why I am looking for a "guy" to get a box or 2 to test, and if it works out - build a relationship.  I am looking locally. 

I just went through last 500 rounds of 4 years old reloads from National Bullet Co without single jam or misfire, but they are out of business now  so I am lost


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 26, 2009)

samal said:


> [...] all usual internet sites are out of stock [...]



That pretty much sums it up.  Even for components - try finding primers in stock anywhere...

Try gun shows, sporting goods stores, hell - even walmart.  Now is not a good time to be buying ammo - prices are 5-6 times what they were a year or two ago.

I still have a bunch of South African 7.62 that I paid $20 per 180rd pack for - the same stuff was over $100 last time I checked.


----------



## scubabear6 (Mar 26, 2009)

since we are already far from original topic and there are some shooters here, question, where can I get ammo novadays - all usual internet sites are out of stock on 9mm, I would buy 2-3000 rounds - just paper punchers, 115 Gr FMJ or cheap but reliable reloaded ammo. Can someone give any ideas? 

Try this place I've bought a couple things from them. But in the Communist Take Your Wealth of Taxachusetts we can't buy ammo except from mass dealer.

As for having brass fall on you be under a little bird when it flys over with it's mini gun going


----------



## samal (Mar 26, 2009)

scubabear6 said:


> Try this place I've bought a couple things from them. But in the Communist Take Your Wealth of Taxachusetts we can't buy ammo except from mass dealer.
> 
> As for having brass fall on you be under a little bird when it flys over with it's mini gun going



got link?


----------



## scubabear6 (Mar 27, 2009)

Dahhhhhhh  I guess that would have helped lol sorry been working 12-14 hour days for the past 4 weeks.  try this 
Discount Hunting Gear, Discount Hunting Boots, Discount Shoes, Discount Ammunition, Discount Ammo, Discount Boots, Military Surplus, Outdoor Gear At the Sportsman's Guide


----------



## amyd (Mar 27, 2009)

hi there ,pls how do i upload my pic


----------



## samal (Mar 27, 2009)

scubabear6 said:


> Dahhhhhhh  I guess that would have helped lol sorry been working 12-14 hour days for the past 4 weeks.  try this
> Discount Hunting Gear, Discount Hunting Boots, Discount Shoes, Discount Ammunition, Discount Ammo, Discount Boots, Military Surplus, Outdoor Gear At the Sportsman's Guide




Thanks, but they are out of stock as well


----------



## KD5NRH (Mar 27, 2009)

samal said:


> since we are already far from original topic and there are some shooters here, question, where can I get ammo novadays



Try AmmoEngine: .45 ACP
It's still in the early stages, so not all vendors are listed, but it makes a good starting point.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ha very cool pictures


----------



## SpaceNut (Mar 28, 2009)

Very cool series. Been there, done that. Thanks for sharing!


----------

